# My Aquadive´s



## JonasForsberg

Hi!

I simply love the Aquadive time-depth mod 50. I´ve got three of them - one for every occation. I´m glad that Aquadive is back on track again.


----------



## Beano

Nice collection - loving the blue version (and bracelet) on the right. Any more detail on these models???

Thanks


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

If I had those three watches and I had to select which one to wear, I would be in trouble. They are all beautiful and I congratulate you on having them.



JonasForsberg said:


> Hi!
> 
> I simply love the Aquadive time-depth mod 50. I´ve got three of them - one for every occation. I´m glad that Aquadive is back on track again.


----------



## PloProf Pimp

Beano said:


> Nice collection - loving the blue version (and bracelet) on the right. Any more detail on these models???
> 
> Thanks


DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50


----------



## JonasForsberg

Beano said:


> Nice collection - loving the blue version (and bracelet) on the right. Any more detail on these models???
> 
> Thanks


Thanx!!!

All three is of the most normal type mod 50 (....i think was produced approx 1974-1978). The white one was bought as a wreck all in pieces for 495 usd.... but restored by my local watchrepair man. The blue one was bought on ebay in a very good condition, but serviced by the same watchrepari man. The orange is my latest grail. Need new battery as you can see. The watches is rather accurate showing the time. I would guess the slow down/speeds approx +-5 sek every day.

The white one carries an isofrane strap. The orange has an original bracelet (not shown in the picture) and the blue one carries an Aristo bracelet (unfortunally only 22 mm... but what the heck... it´s soooo awesome). I dig the blue with aristo the most - very 70´s

Got to go... bye!


----------



## Spring-Diver

WOW Jonas!!!!!.....Killer trio:-!

I really hope Aquadive makes some reissues of these models.....classics IMO.



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Not that I have any insider information, but I completely agree.



Spring-Diver said:


> WOW Jonas!!!!!.....Killer trio:-!
> 
> I really hope Aquadive makes some reissues of these models.....classics IMO.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


----------



## arutlosjr11

Congrats on three beautiful watches. I think many of us are excited to have Aquadive around and look forward to where it is headed!!!


----------



## JonasForsberg

Spring-Diver said:


> WOW Jonas!!!!!.....Killer trio:-!
> 
> I really hope Aquadive makes some reissues of these models.....classics IMO.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Thanx Shannon!!
I would love to see them too. I´m still dreaming of diving with one of them... so hopefully Aquadive listens to you. 
I´ve been reading som SkinDivers magazines and have to correct myself. It seems that this dial/hands/model was produced from 1975 and forwards. If anybody else got som mod 50 earlier than 1975.... please post some pictures.... or sell them to me :-d


----------



## PloProf Pimp

Those are beauties, enjoy them! I've also owned all three, and loved them.

If you look at the industry right now; I think only IWC, JLC, Favre-Leuba, and Blancpain make mechanical depth gauge watches. Panerai makes one, but its electronic. The original IWC Deep One was quite problematic, and they ceased production, though they do make other versions now. None of the heavyweight watches listed have what you would call a cheap price point. The technology required to build a reliable mechanical depth gauge watch is extremely complicated and expensive. Just something to keep in mind. ;>)

Revolutionary Dive Watches - TimeZone


----------



## JonasForsberg

PloProf Pimp said:


> Those are beauties, enjoy them! I've also owned all three, and loved them.
> 
> If you look at the industry right now; I think only IWC, JLC, Favre-Leuba, and Blancpain make mechanical depth gauge watches. Panerai makes one, but its electronic. The original IWC Deep One was quite problematic, and they ceased production, though they do make other versions now. None of the heavyweight watches listed have what you would call a cheap price point. The technology required to build a reliable mechanical depth gauge watch is extremely complicated and expensive. Just something to keep in mind. ;>)
> 
> Revolutionary Dive Watches - TimeZone


Thanx PloProf Pimp!
The patent no 3377860 used on the Depth-gauge on the Aquadive can be seen here: Patent US3377860 - COMBINATION WATCH DEPTH METER - Google Patents Isn´t the Internet just wonderful???


----------



## jeff wilson

Great collection


----------



## DEMO111

Beautiful and classic collection. |> |> |>


----------



## JonasForsberg

DEMO111 said:


> Beautiful and classic collection. |> |> |>


Thanx Jeff Wilsson and Demo111. 
But I still misses a couple of watches: Favre-Leuba Deep Blue (orange with black hands), Rodania Super Suisso 3000 (banana dial), a Ploprof or two and a waterproof mod 50 time-depth... please Aquadive, please!!

Is there anybody who knows any other BIG VINTAGE divers (yes Aquadive 1000 ft off course) at 45mm+?????


----------



## jdmfetish

W. C. Bartlett said:


> If I had those three watches and I had to select which one to wear, I would be in trouble. They are all beautiful and I congratulate you on having them.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this exactely


----------



## boostin20

Wow, those look great! Those seem like some hefty watches.


----------



## khower

There is a Model 50 on the bay right now up for grabs. Surprised someone is jumping all over that!


----------



## JonasForsberg

khower said:


> There is a Model 50 on the bay right now up for grabs. Surprised someone is jumping all over that!


I would bid on the black/white if my wife would let me :-d I don´t mind the condition on the watch very much, becourse I wear my watches all the time. Actually I (_allmost_) prefer it not to be in mint condition... becourse that makes me bold enough to wear the the watch. My orange mod 50 is in very fine condition... and becourse of that I rarely wears it. In my "book" a watch is made to wear and make me and other viewers happy. But at the other side of the coin, I´m very happy that other collectors doesn´t wear their watches as much as I do - I looooove to se a picture of a watch in mint condition, sparkling and shining. Together we all make an excellent team to spread the world of watches - users and collectors.


----------



## Cowbiker

Nice! More so if all are still working! Love the original NSA bracelet on the orange. Nice collection. Thanks for sharing.

Sean


----------



## JonasForsberg

Cowbiker said:


> Nice! More so if all are still working! Love the original NSA bracelet on the orange. Nice collection. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sean


Yepp... they all work. In sweden it cost me approx 2-400 usd/watch to repair.... but they are VERY hard to get waterproofed.

To all friends out ther.... GO GET ONE... these watches rocks!!


----------



## Cowbiker

WUS member NALU may be interested in the name of the watchmaker you used to service those watches, I believe he has one with an inopperative depth gauge.


----------



## Cowbiker

W. C. Bartlett said:


> Not that I have any insider information, but I completely agree.


Me too!

I'd embrace any faithful reissues of the 50, in a one of each color/offering kind of way.


----------



## JonasForsberg

Cowbiker said:


> WUS member NALU may be interested in the name of the watchmaker you used to service those watches, I believe he has one with an inopperative depth gauge.


Ha, ha, ha... How in h-ll can you keep such things in mind? I hardly remember my kids names :-d
If NALU wants to... he can contact | Björkegrens Ur | Quality Time Only | Ask him gently about the repair, becourse my black/white Aquadive was a hard one... and the watchmaker didn´t want to see any mod 50 in a couple of months or so.. ;-) He´s not fast, but good (It took 1/2 year before I got it back).


----------



## Cowbiker

Thank You for the info JF. 

As for the memory, yeah, some times I scare myself.

Cheers,

Sean


----------

